# Happy Birthday WP!



## ladylore (Sep 30, 2009)

:birthdaycandles: Hope it turns out to be a good one.


----------



## Andy (Sep 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday White Page!!:beer2:


----------



## white page (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you so very much Robyn, that is a real suprise , it is even better now:2thumbs:


----------



## white page (Sep 30, 2009)

STP said:


> Happy Birthday White Page!!:beer2:


:thankyou2:  hey that was quick of the mark STP


----------



## Andy (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm speedy!  Enjoy your day!:friends:


----------



## NicNak (Sep 30, 2009)

:cheerleader:  Happy Birthday White Page!   I hope your day is as fabulous as you are! :kiss2:


----------



## white page (Sep 30, 2009)

Oooh thanks NN


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 30, 2009)

Happy birthday, WP. Have a great day!


----------



## white page (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks Dr Baxter  it's getting better and better by the minute.


----------



## Retired (Sep 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday, WP!  Glad to hear you are enjoying your special day.

:2thumbs:

Steve


----------



## Daniel (Sep 30, 2009)

HB, WP


----------



## Jazzey (Sep 30, 2009)

But for you, I would make it pink and 'sparkling'.  :heart:

http://blog.pinkcakebox.com/images/cake567.jpg


----------



## Daniel (Sep 30, 2009)

I guess the glow of the candles on the cake was rather subtle, so here you go :cake:


----------



## Jazzey (Sep 30, 2009)

...Now I'm hungry...thanks Daniel


----------



## forgetmenot (Sep 30, 2009)

I hope you have a great Birthday :birthdaycandles:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Sep 30, 2009)

I hope it was wonderful!


----------



## Always Changing (Oct 1, 2009)

I Hope you had a great birthday WP. :hug:


----------



## white page (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you everybody, I had a great Birthday! I bought a new car 
Mine broke down on my birthday, and I decided to give myself a new one.  A nice coincidence. ( New is a figure of speech, it's second hand but in great condition) A nice little
white  peugeot. Not suitable for one of your Canadian winters, it would be totally invisible on a snowy country road.

I loved the sparkly slice of cake Daniel


----------



## ladylore (Oct 2, 2009)

Cool present.


----------



## the sister (Oct 2, 2009)

happy birthday you and me use to be good mates


----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 2, 2009)

What a wonderful present to you. way to go.


----------

